# Reset Kontakt default instrument... groan... bad bad.



## Lindon (Feb 24, 2016)

OK I seem to have broken Kontakt 5 ....

When I use the "new instrument" menu instead of getting a "normal" empty instrument I get one configured like one of my existing development instruments, full of groups, fx etc.

I must have overwritten the default config somehow, anyone know how to set this back to its default behavior? I cant find it in the usual spots...


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 24, 2016)

Yeah, just remove all the functionality in the NKI and save as default instrument again.


----------



## Lindon (Feb 24, 2016)

OK, in case anyone else is looking... found how to fix this:

When you ask for a new instrument(on windows) Kontakt looks in:

C:\Users\<Your Name>\AppData\Local\Native Instruments\Kontakt 5\default

for a file called: kontakt_def.nki if it cant find it it looks for the same file in

C:\program files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt 5\default

(this is the std default file)

and copies it into the first of these directories.

So if your default new instrument gets corrupted (like mine was) then you simply go to the \AppData\ folder structure above and rename kontakt_def to something like xxkontakt_def, start Kontakt and load a new instrument.

Interestingly if you DONT like the default new instrument you get in kontakt you could create a new layout and save it in the \App Data\ path as kontakt_def and Kontakt will use that config as your default instrument.


----------

